
A Hidden Gem in MySQL: MyRocks - bratao
https://www.percona.com/blog/2020/02/20/when-to-use-myrocks-in-mysql/
======
bratao
The MyRocks is a major trade secret in my company. We can very quickly store
TBs of highly compressed text in Hundreds of GB. More than 10x compression

~~~
PeterZaitsev
Thank you!

Yeah I think MyRocks is rather underappreciated and can give fantastic
performance improvements and cost savings for some workloads!

